
Mastodon 2.9: Introducing the single-column layout - valeg
https://blog.joinmastodon.org/2019/06/mastodon-2.9/
======
colemannugent
> _Notably, we haven’t cut any features with this new layout_

Perfect. Simple defaults for new users, more dense interfaces for power users.
Other projects take note, you don't need to sacrifice the cool stuff to drive
adoption.

------
TheCoreh
Finally! This is great news, I was curious about Mastodon but when I tried it
out I struggled with the interface, it was very unlike anything else.

------
solarkraft
This is a great UX improvement. I have always disliked the visual and
cognitive load of the old layout. That, along with it feeling sloooow, is why
I switched to Pinafore (pinafore.social) a pretty long time ago.

------
faissaloo
Finally, I hated the column view, there was too much on the screen and not
enough space for it

------
anderber
This will make a big difference for getting new users off of other platforms,
I think.

------
silversconfused
Yay! I had to set this up with greasemonkey so seeing it officially is great!

------
techntoke
Hopefully Mastodon 3.0, introducing a new name.

